# Xenomorph (Aliens) vs Mud Demon (Riddick)



## FireEel (Oct 15, 2013)

versus



Average Alien Drone against a Large-size Mud Demon from Riddick (the one in the pic is a large-size)

Scenario 1: No acid for alien, no venom for mud demon

Scenario 2: No restrictions for either


----------



## MAPSK (Oct 15, 2013)

One has the kind of poison you could find here on Earth. The other one bleeds _molecular acid._ One could be fought off barehanded by Vin Diesel. The other one can kill _fully armed Predators._ You do the math here.

On another note, I'd love to see an Aliens movie with Vin Diesel in it.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 15, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> One has the kind of poison you could find here on Earth. The other one bleeds _molecular acid._ One could be fought off barehanded by Vin Diesel. The other one can kill _fully armed Predators._ You do the math here.
> 
> On another note, I'd love to see an Aliens movie with Vin Diesel in it.



You do know Riddick is pretty blantantly superhuman right?  I'm not knocking the acid blood or anything.  Riddick has been killing dangerous alien creatures for nearly the entirety of his existence.  Riddick has survived against a fighter with teleportation/super speed, super senses, soul fuckery, and monstrous strength that would casually ROFL' stomp Predators 1v1.  So, don't act like the Mud Demon dying to his character is anything to scoff at.

And most of the time, it takes a band of xenomorphs to bring down 1 Predator.  They do this by overwhelming their prey with numbers.


----------



## MAPSK (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm aware, I was mostly just joking. I'm a huge fan of the Riddick franchise (although I admit I haven't played the games), so don't think I'm bashing Vin Diesel here. The main problem with claiming Mud Demons are still impressive because a superhuman Riddick fodderized them is that Riddick was heavily wounded at the time, so even if he is normally superhuman, it's not much of a stretch to say someone like an unarmed Batman could probably take it down if Riddick did it while severely weakened.

Also, it depends on whether or not the xeno is noticed by the Predator beforehand. We've seen that a xeno _is_ in fact capable of duking it out with a Predator both in a battle of stealth and in 1v1 combat. Their primary weakness is a (relative) lack of intelligence compared to Predators and insufficient ranged attacks. But if the xeno gets up in a Predator's face, the odds tilt much farther in its favor, since the Predator can no longer resort to its shoulder mounted plasma cannon.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 15, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> I'm aware, I was mostly just joking. Besides, Riddick was heavily wounded at the time, so even if he is normally superhuman, it's not much of a stretch to say someone like an unarmed Batman could probably take it down if Riddick did it while severely weakened.
> 
> Also, it depends on whether or not the xeno is noticed by the Predator beforehand. We've seen that a xeno _is_ in fact capable of duking it out with a Predator both in a battle of stealth and in 1v1 combat. Their primary weakness is a (relative) lack of intelligence compared to Predators and insufficient ranged attacks. But if the xeno gets up in a Predator's face, the odds tilt much farther in its favor, since the Predator can no longer resort to its shoulder mounted plasma cannon.



True.  The xeno's are fucking fast.  It's really hard to judge their capabilities though because the only time that single or pairs of xenomorphs were actually able to take a yautja was when they were dealing with the teenagers warriors.  Granted they are very formidable at close range.  Dat tail spike.

I haven't actually seen the movie yet.  Was Riddick any good MAPSK?


----------



## MAPSK (Oct 15, 2013)

I personally thought it was great. Not as good as Pitch Black, but I put that movie on a fucking pedestal, so comparing the two isn't really fair. Anyway, it's a worthy successor to PB (I say that because I refuse to acknowledge Chronicles anymore than I have to, because compared to PB and Riddick it's absolute shite).


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 15, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> I personally thought it was great. Not as good as Pitch Black, but I put that movie on a fucking pedestal, so comparing the two isn't really fair. Anyway, it's a worthy successor to PB (I say that because I refuse to acknowledge Chronicles anymore than I have to, because compared to PB and Riddick it's absolute shite).



Yeah.  There are redeeming moments in CoR, but they are few and far between.  At least there are some nice feats for Riddick in the movie.  Other than that, I disregard it as well.  Excited to watch Riddick now that you said that.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 15, 2013)

Well in that case, I changed the OP to use a large Mud Demon.

Now that it has a healthy size advantage, is the fight closer?


----------



## MAPSK (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmmm... still at best a mutual kill because acid blood.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2013)

Assuming this is the films continuity i.e Alien and sequels upto Ressurection, Mud Demon especially those bigs one could be a good match(Mud demons are poisonous as well while Xenos blood is corrosive enough to melt through metal) but the Xenos seemed more intelligent so I'll give it to them.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd guess a mutual kill, since xenomorphs are fast as shit and one could tag a mud demon in time to get a kill in, but maybe not before getting poisoned. That is, unless someone can argue that the acid blood could nullify poison. 

On an unrelated note, both fall rather handily to some good firepower, as the end of Riddick showed for the mud demon and Aliens (or AvP or AvP2) showed for xenos. A crossover needs to happen.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 16, 2013)

AngryHeretic said:


> I'd guess a mutual kill, since xenomorphs are fast as shit and one could tag a mud demon in time to get a kill in, but maybe not before getting poisoned. That is, unless someone can argue that the acid blood could nullify poison.
> 
> On an unrelated note, both fall rather handily to some good firepower, as the end of Riddick showed for the mud demon and Aliens (or AvP or AvP2) showed for xenos. A crossover needs to happen.



In the non-acid vs no-poison scenario, couldn't a large Mud Demon just brute force its way to victory? Riddick was tossed away rather easily by the final Mud Demon guarding the way in the movie (first 1/3). Even after spilling its guts, Riddick was unwilling to continue fighting it. I would say that a large Mud Demon is likely to prevail over an average drone alien.

The grid alien was getting tossed around like a rag doll by a youngblood predator in AvP 1, and had to resort to its acid to distract the pred.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Oct 16, 2013)

FireEel said:


> In the non-acid vs no-poison scenario, couldn't a large Mud Demon just brute force its way to victory? Riddick was tossed away rather easily by the final Mud Demon guarding the way in the movie (first 1/3), and even after spilling its guard, he was unwilling to continue fighting it. I would say that large Mud Demon is likely to prevail over an average drone alien.
> 
> The grid alien was getting tossed around like a rag doll by a youngblood predator in AvP 1, and had to resort to its acid to distract the pred.



Oh, that's what I get for not reading. Didn't notice there was a non-acid/no-poison scenario. Yeah, the mud demon should win that one for sure. Especially if we consider the AvP continuities where xenos are hella squishy.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 17, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> You do know Riddick is pretty blantantly superhuman right?  I'm not knocking the acid blood or anything.  Riddick has been killing dangerous alien creatures for nearly the entirety of his existence.  Riddick has survived against a fighter with teleportation/super speed, super senses, soul fuckery, and monstrous strength that would *casually ROFL' stomp Predators 1v1. * So, don't act like the Mud Demon dying to his character is anything to scoff at.
> 
> And most of the time, it takes a band of xenomorphs to bring down 1 Predator.  They do this by overwhelming their prey with numbers.



lolwut?

You're telling me that he would roflstomp a Predator with camo and a mounted plasma gun? Because that is what standard Predators come with. 

The average predator would give him a run for his money let alone a fucking warrior. Also, the average predator > Vin diesel.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lolwut?
> 
> You're telling me that he would roflstomp a Predator with camo and a mounted plasma gun? Because that is what standard Predators come with.
> 
> The average predator would give him a run for his money let alone a fucking warrior. Also, the average predator > Vin diesel.



I didn't say Riddick would.  I said the Lord Marshal would.  Please, pay attention.  The Lord Marshal has considerable body armor, super speed/teleportation, super strength, super senses, soul fuckery, and gravity weapons that would punch giant holes in any Predator.  Unless a Predator started really far away or in stealth, then the Lord Marshal would kill them by virtue of being massively faster and stronger with comparable weaponry.

And without the cloaking device, in H2H, Riddick would be able to kill Predators.  He has the same aptitude for killing alien creatures sans a cloaking device.  He also has a genetic trait that enables rapid adaptation against alien environments and creatures due to being Furyan.  Riddick has physically held off super strong aliens in Pitch Black, Dark Fury, and Chronicles of Riddick.  I don't know about the latest movie because I haven't seen it.  Additionally, Riddick has full on caught a leaping human being without looking with one arm.  His casual physical power at least matches or outright exceeds the Yautjas.  Keeping pace with the Lord Marshal and dealing with the Shrill (Dark Fury) puts his reactions in decent standings as well.

The tech advantage (more specifically the cloaking device) tips the scales in the Predator's favor, yes.  However, Riddick is physically greater than average Predators.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 17, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> And without the cloaking device, in H2H, Riddick would be able to kill Predators.  He has the same aptitude for killing alien creatures sans a cloaking device.  He also has a genetic trait that enables rapid adaptation against alien environments and creatures due to being Furyan.  Riddick has physically held off super strong aliens in Pitch Black, Dark Fury, and Chronicles of Riddick.  I don't know about the latest movie because I haven't seen it.



3 instances stand out in the latest movie.

1) A tired, dehydrated and badly injured Riddick (due to fractured leg and falling off a cliff and being buried by debris) was able to fend off (barely) a hyena creature. If he was anywhere near peak, he would easily have killed it.

2) It takes 3 tranquilizer darts to restrain Riddick. Each one can knock out a horse. Even so, he was conscious and actively fighting their effects, it finally took a blow to the head to render Riddick unconscious.

3) Even after taking the tranquilizer shots, Riddick who is restrained (arms only) was still able to casually kill a mercenary with his own blade in less than 5 seconds with his legs alone.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 17, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> And without the cloaking device, *in H2H, Riddick would be able to kill Predators.*  He has the same aptitude for killing alien creatures sans a cloaking device.   Riddick has physically held off super strong aliens in Pitch Black, Dark Fury, and Chronicles of Riddick.  I don't know about the latest movie because I haven't seen it.  Additionally, Riddick has full on caught a leaping human being without looking with one arm.  His casual physical power at least matches or outright exceeds the Yautjas.  Keeping pace with the Lord Marshal and dealing with the Shrill (Dark Fury) puts his reactions in decent standings as well.



@Boled You've got to be kidding. You think that Riddick can take on a Predator in H2H combat?

Firstly, a predator is huge. They are 6-7 feet tall and extremely strong. MUCH stronger than Riddick. 



> their bodies are resilient to damage, capable of recovering from multiple gunshot wounds[5][11]



Something Riddick cannot do.



> They are much stronger than humans, having been portrayed as being easily capable of outmatching a conditioned adult human male[11] and shattering solid concrete with their bare hands.





Riddick casually gets knocked around and captured by groups that would get rapestomped by a Predator. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=121XxZX0ne4[/YOUTUBE]

Come on bro, there is no way Riddick is as durable or as strong. 



> _ He also has a genetic trait that enables rapid adaptation against alien environments and creatures due to being Furyan._



lol what? Do you have a source for this?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> @Boled You've got to be kidding. You think that Riddick can take on a Predator in H2H combat?
> 
> Firstly, a predator is huge. They are 6-7 feet tall and extremely strong. MUCH stronger than Riddick.
> 
> ...



Riddick never gets casually knocked around by groups of people.  Proof please?  Show me this him unintentionally getting knocked around by mooks.  Please do.  Or better yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByN4fGkMNh8[/YOUTUBE]

5:45 casually kills 10+ armed assailants H2H, dodging automatic gunfire in the process.  Only stops because Jack got caught.

[more...]

@2:50 running from group of mercs in a ship.  Gets speared in the leg.  Casually kills all of them except for the leader, whom he leaves stranded for shits and giggles.

@36:20 casually kills a guy that can throw those heavy battleaxes into concrete/stone (@29:50) and took a stab in the back without showing injury or dying.

@42:40 escapes from 10+ more of those super strength guys armed with Gravity Guns, killing half in the process.

@44:00 intentionally goes with the mercenaries to get away from the Necros AND to find Jack on Crematoria. 

I could post other examples from the game or the final couple of fights with the Necros (the escape from Crematoria) in which Riddick mauls an entire platoon of the heavily armed fuckers.  All the while, super jumping, slinging a human around like she was made of paper, or casually picking up heavily armored Necros and throwing them 20 feet.  Or him dueling Lord Marshal and beginning to predict the attack patterns of the massively superhuman entity.  Or adapting to the attack patterns of the Shrill mid combat.  Or the info of Wrath of the Furyans and its ability to kill everyone in close proximity ().

Yes, he could kill average Predators in H2H as he is equally strong if not stronger.

And the video you posted of the Predator in AvP:R was Wolf.  He is not your average Predator.



He's a goddamn Elite/Veteran with countless amounts of trophies and masks from accomplishments or taken from other Yautjas he killed in personal combat.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Yes, he could kill average Predators in H2H as he is equally strong if not stronger.
> 
> And the video you posted of the Predator in AvP:R was Wolf.  He is not your average Predator.
> 
> ...



There are a few problems with this entire thing.

1. You seem to be defining 'average predator' as the teenagers you see most often in the movies. I would disagree, but definitely wouldn't consider the veterans to be 'average'.
2. Predator's don't have very many quantified feats (that I'm aware of), so saying they are > Riddick without citing anything as proof is sorta flawed. 

I'm not sure whether Riddick is a legit bullet timer, but IIRC movie predators aren't. Not so sure about their showings from other forms of media. And I know the yautja are strong (they fight off the xenomorphs) but I'm not sure how strong.

As far as this match goes, I'm inclined to say the xenomorphs either take it, or this ends in a tie.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> There are a few problems with this entire thing.
> 
> 1. You seem to be defining 'average predator' as the teenagers you see most often in the movies. I would disagree, but definitely wouldn't consider the veterans to be 'average'.
> 2. Predator's don't have very many quantified feats (that I'm aware of), so saying they are > Riddick without citing anything as proof is sorta flawed.
> ...




I have never stated (that I remember) that the average Predators were the teenagers from the first AvP movie.  I believe they are somewhere between the teenagers and veterans.  Unless that statement was directed towards Heavy Resengan.  However, everything else I am assuming was directed towards HR.

I am not going to comment on the outcome of the fight until I see the movie.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> I have never stated (that I remember) that the average Predators were the teenagers from the first AvP movie.  I believe they are somewhere between the teenagers and veterans.  Unless that statement was directed towards Heavy Resengan.  However, everything else I am assuming was directed towards HR.
> 
> I am not going to comment on the outcome of the fight until I see the movie.



No, that was directed at you. I guess I read your post and jumped to the wrong conclusion. I apologize. And yes, most of the rest was directed at HR. The last bit was to the thread as a whole.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> No, that was directed at you. I guess I read your post and jumped to the wrong conclusion. I apologize. And yes, most of the rest was directed at HR. The last bit was to the thread as a whole.



Apology accepted Sait.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Riddick never gets casually knocked around by groups of people.  Proof please?  Show me this him unintentionally getting knocked around by mooks.  Please do.  Or better yet.
> 
> 
> @2:50 running from group of mercs in a ship.  Gets speared in the leg.  Casually kills all of them except for the leader, whom he leaves stranded for shits and giggles.
> ...



I didn't know any of these feats existed tbh. I have never seen that animated clip either, so thanks for that. I was judging solely from the three movies. 

Given these new feats; I still don't think he is STRONGER than the average predator when it comes to H2H. Predators can casually bust concrete with their punches and again they are extremely durable (healing very quickly from multiple gunshot wounds). BUT, I think Riddick would most definitely be able to beat the average predator and even some high tier ones (given that they don't have their weapons/camo) if he had a simple knife or spear or anything similar. Riddicks speed and agility >>> the average predator. I could see him blitzing a Predator with multiple attacks from a knife/spear before the Predator could deal some damage.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I didn't know any of these feats existed tbh. I have never seen that animated clip either, so thanks for that. I was judging solely from the three movies.
> 
> Given these new feats; I still don't think he is STRONGER than the average predator when it comes to H2H. Predators can casually bust concrete with their punches and again they are extremely durable (healing very quickly from multiple gunshot wounds). BUT, I think Riddick would most definitely be able to beat the average predator and even some high tier ones (given that they don't have their weapons/camo) if he had a simple knife or spear or anything similar. Riddicks speed and agility >>> the average predator. I could see him blitzing a Predator with multiple attacks from a knife/spear before the Predator could deal some damage.



Could you please link the feat where the Predators bust concrete with their punches.  I didn't know that one existed.  About the Preds healing from wounds quickly.  They have a healing aid for that.  It comes standard in their gear.  They don't have enhanced regeneration otherwise that I remember.  Although, if you have a clip or comic panel of them healing without the use of their healing powder or whatever then please post it.  I need to see some solid Yautja feats before I will agree that they might be slightly stronger than Riddick.  As it stands right now, Riddick has better feats.

Even if the Predator is armed with their spear/wrist blade combo AND their throwing weapon, I see Riddick killing any average Predator 1v1.  Riddick comes standard with knives and his ulaks.  He is a highly trained marksman with throwing knives with a speed/agility advantage.  I don't think the fights would be easy.  However, I see Riddick winning 7/10.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Could you please link the feat where the Predators bust concrete with their punches.  I didn't know that one existed.  About the Preds healing from wounds quickly.  They have a healing aid for that.  It comes standard in their gear.  They don't have enhanced regeneration otherwise that I remember.  Although, if you have a clip or comic panel of them healing without the use of their healing powder or whatever then please post it.  I need to see some solid Yautja feats before I will agree that they might be slightly stronger than Riddick.  As it stands right now, Riddick has better feats.
> 
> Even if the Predator is armed with their spear/wrist blade combo AND their throwing weapon, I see Riddick killing any average Predator 1v1.  Riddick comes standard with knives and his ulaks.  He is a highly trained marksman with throwing knives with a speed/agility advantage.  I don't think the fights would be easy.  However, I see Riddick winning 7/10.



I read on Predator wiki that they were able to smash concrete with their fists but as I couldn't find feats to back it; we will disregard it.

I did find this though;



The predator flips a Bison running at him like nothing.

Also, in the novels it depicts the Predators as being able to dodge bullets. There is also a scene where a Predator flips an 18 wheeler truck with people inside with a mere punch. But, since none of the above signify what rank the Predator(s) in question are; it becomes rather moot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYLF4Kapdao[/YOUTUBE]

Below-average Predators are able to smash aliens through concrete walls. They also have enough durability to be thrown about by aliens.

I still think Riddick has the disadvantage when it comes to strength and the advantage when it comes to agility and speed. I agree with you that Riddick with his basic weapons would defeat an average predator with their basic weapons (minus the gun and camo) but im still iffy on the H2H combat.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Could you please link the feat where the Predators bust concrete with their punches.  I didn't know that one existed.  About the Preds healing from wounds quickly.  They have a healing aid for that.  It comes standard in their gear.  They don't have enhanced regeneration otherwise that I remember.  Although, if you have a clip or comic panel of them healing without the use of their healing powder or whatever then please post it.  I need to see some solid Yautja feats before I will agree that they might be slightly stronger than Riddick.  As it stands right now, Riddick has better feats.
> 
> Even if the Predator is armed with their spear/wrist blade combo AND their throwing weapon, I see Riddick killing any average Predator 1v1.  Riddick comes standard with knives and his ulaks.  He is a highly trained marksman with throwing knives with a speed/agility advantage.  I don't think the fights would be easy.  However, I see Riddick winning 7/10.



Where would you place his chances of beating a more experienced Yautja? The ones that are depicted as being able to fight off tons of Xenomorphs or something like that.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Where would you place his chances of beating a more experienced Yautja? The ones that are depicted as being able to fight off tons of Xenomorphs or something like that.



Iirc to become an "elite", you must defeat a HORDE of xenomorphs in an arena, by yourself. This is according to the GAME though, so I don't know how canon it is. 

In the novels, it was said that an Elder defeated an Alien Empress...with his bare hands. An Alien Empress >>>>>>>> Alien Queen. Alien Empresses have lived for millenniums and supposed to be almost triple the size of a queen. The name of the Elder that defeated the Alien Empress was Smiley I believe.


EDIT:

Upon further research, it seems Smiley wasn't the predator that killed the Alien Empress. Smiley is an elite that killed a Queen one on one though. I'll try to find the one I was talking about previously.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Where would you place his chances of beating a more experienced Yautja? The ones that are depicted as being able to fight off tons of Xenomorphs or something like that.



Not good.  Using Wolf as an example, I would say Riddick loses 7/10 (Wrath of the Furyan probably giving him some wins) in a tough fight.  Riddick stomps teenage Predators 10/10.  Riddick beats average Preds in a difficult battle 7/10.  The difference in experience, strength, and speed/agility of the Veterans seems to be pretty significant..

That is my outlook.  It seems the older a Yautja gets the stronger, faster, and more agile they become.  Eventually, it will be too much for Riddick even with his enhanced stats.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I read on Predator wiki that they were able to smash concrete with their fists but as I couldn't find feats to back it; we will disregard it.
> 
> I did find this though;
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  Riddick is at a slight disadvantage when it comes to strength and has an advantage when it comes to speed/agility by a fair amount.

It is at this point that I feel the need to correct my previous post.  When I say H2H, what I really mean is close quarters combat (CQC).  I.E. Anything that involves body parts and melee weapons.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Iirc to become an "elite", you must defeat a HORDE of xenomorphs in an arena, by yourself. This is according to the GAME though, so I don't know how canon it is.
> 
> In the novels, it was said that an Elder defeated an Alien Empress...with his bare hands. An Alien Empress >>>>>>>> Alien Queen. Alien Empresses have lived for millenniums and supposed to be almost triple the size of a queen. The name of the Elder that defeated the Alien Empress was Smiley I believe.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you see the HUGE gap in skill right?  2 Teenage Yautjas got killed by a single xenopmorph in the clip you linked.  Wolf, in the other clip, mauls a whole slew of xenos casually.

Average Preds should be somewhere in between the two ends.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Fair enough.  Riddick is at a slight disadvantage when it comes to strength and has an advantage when it comes to speed/agility by a fair amount.
> 
> It is at this point that I feel the need to correct my previous post.  *When I say H2H, what I really mean is close quarters combat (CQC).*  I.E. Anything that involves body parts and melee weapons.



haha ok true, then I agree with you 100 percent. Before I only had the knowledge from the Riddick movies to judge from but the extra sources that you provided changed my opinion drastically. 



> Yeah but you see the HUGE gap in skill right? 2 Teenage Yautjas got killed by a single xenopmorph in the clip you linked. Wolf, in the other clip, mauls a whole slew of xenos casually.
> 
> Average Preds should be somewhere in between the two ends.



Word. Riddick would take a teenager 10/10 times. The fight would also end very quickly as Riddick would just blitz the predator and inflict numerous serious wounds before the Pred could even land a hit. I would say the same goes for the average pred albeit as you stressed; it would be more difficult.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Punchsplosion said:


> Not good.  Using Wolf as an example, I would say Riddick loses 7/10 (Wrath of the Furyan probably giving him some wins) in a tough fight.  Riddick stomps teenage Predators 10/10.  Riddick beats average Preds in a difficult battle 7/10.  The difference in experience, strength, and speed/agility of the Veterans seems to be pretty significant..
> 
> That is my outlook.  It seems the older a Yautja gets the stronger, faster, and more agile they become.  Eventually, it will be too much for Riddick even with his enhanced stats.



Okay, I agree.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 18, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Okay, I agree.



We just did two threads at once lol.  Pretty funny.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 18, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, the predator-punching-concrete feat comes from Predator 2, shortly after Danny Clover sliced off its arm.

I vaguely recall the Predator smashing through walls casually as it rushed back to its ship.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2013)

It did after it regrew it's hands from doing that operation procedure. AVP also a Predator throw a Xeno(grid Alien) around like a rag doll with it's tail and smash it into pillars and break them IIRC, been a while.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It did after it regrew it's hands from doing that operation procedure. AVP also a Predator throw a Xeno(grid Alien) around like a rag doll with it's tail and smash it into pillars and break them IIRC, been a while.



It didn't regrew the arm, just stopped the wound from getting worse.


----------

